# Amp Restoration ?



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm looking to do a Old school build on my car and have an mid 90s Rockford amp id like restored. Seems like finding a repair tech and restorer is hard to come by. Any recommendations ?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Look up Shawn King on FB. He does excellent work and will do whatever you need.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i sent him a msg on here, hes not taking any new work at the moment.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Try Ray Rayfield from LP. Those two, aside from one other person that doesn't usually do it anymore, are the only ones I'd personally trust.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

trickyricky here on the forum does all my amp work and I feel that his prices are very reasonable. He also gets the work done in a timely manner which has not been my experience with other guys I have used before him.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Another vote for TrickyRicky. He has repaired many amps for me and does a great job at a good price. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

Jason Gibson at Freeman's Stereo in Charlotte. [email protected]


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Another one for trickyricky. Awesome guy to deal with who does awesome work.


----------



## Dewey (May 29, 2013)

thumbs up for ricky


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for all the referrals!


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Any Repair techs in Canada?
Im in Toronto area and have a few amps for restore and repair.

PPI 2300AM white art , needs power supply transistors & caps

Plus I want a few amps benched and put through a full health test.

NAK (zed built ) PA1002, 2 CH , 2 X 100
NAK (zed built ) PA504, 4 CH , 4 X 50
A/D/S/ 625X 6 CH
Phoenix Gold TI400.2
Phoenix Gold ZX600.TI
Orion XTR PRO 1000 class-D mono , 1000 @ 1 ohm


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone know if ricky is taking new work? Wanted to send in a jbl msa but haven't heard back


----------



## digdug18 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zed is listed on his website as performing this function, though the prices are a bit on the upper end, I believe it's fair, and peace of mind knowing that it's done right.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I can vouch for TrickyRicky. He repaired one of my older PPI amps. Honest and can usually provide a pretty quick turnaround.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

Ricky restored my PG475. Great work good prices


----------

